# Priming Question



## JD25 (Feb 10, 2008)

I primed and bottled my Weizenbier this afternoon. I ihave 2 questions:
1) My siphoning tube was not in the bottom of the bucket. Did the priming sugar mix make it's way to all of th wort?
2) I filled the bottle directly from the spigot. I did not use the bottle filler, but made sure to keep the flow steady and create limited foam. Is this OK?


Thanks,
JD


----------



## Dean (Feb 10, 2008)

If you stirred gently after adding your priming sugar, it should all be evenly distributed throughout the solution.

I'd also go so far to say to fill your bottles however works best for you. Bottle filling can be done a bunch of different ways. Good luck with your beer!


----------



## JD25 (Feb 11, 2008)

Now I'm concerned, as I didn't stir.


----------



## masta (Feb 11, 2008)

What exactly did you do to prime?


----------



## JD25 (Feb 11, 2008)

dissolved 5oz of priming sugar in 2 cups of water, then boiled for 5 minutes. I then poured it into the primary. The issue is that I'm not sure that the flow through the tube when siphoning was enough to mix the 2 cups into the rest of the liquid. Maybe I'm over thinking this. *Edited by: JD25 *


----------



## masta (Feb 11, 2008)

So you added the sugar water to the primary and racked the beer on top of this and then bottled from the primary?


Without stirring the batch (sugar and beer) before bottling to mix the sugar evenlyyou might have some problems with not enough sugar in some bottles and too much in others.


----------



## JD25 (Feb 11, 2008)

I had the beer racked in a carboy and then siphoned it to the primary (with the sugar water) to be bottled. 
Since it's only been a day, can I empty the bottles to the primary to stir and rebottle?


----------



## masta (Feb 11, 2008)

You certainly can do that but try your best to limit the splashing and potential oxidation to the beer. I would strongly suggest using a bottle filler in the future when bottling beer as this also helps prevent aeration and foaming.


The biggest risk to doing nothing is that some bottles have too much sugar therefore have the potentialto over carbonate and explode and some others never to carbonate at all.


----------



## JD25 (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks Masta. I'll just let it be for now...make it a lesson learned. Who knows, it may turn out OK. I heard that they make sugar pills that can be dropped into the bottle if they turn out flat. 


Thanks again.


JD


----------



## masta (Feb 11, 2008)

Keep us posted to the outcomeas it is a great learning experience to share.


----------



## JD25 (Mar 4, 2008)

I've had a few bottles so far and they have all been good regarding carbonation. So crisis averted there. The beer does seem to be a little light though. I'm not sure how to explain it, but I thought there should be more flavor. Is there something I can change in the next batch, given that I used the ingredients provded in the kit?


----------



## masta (Mar 4, 2008)

This beer "Weizenbier" with it's wheat malt and very low amount of bittering hops is designed to a very light beer. If you want more flavor this isn't the right style. 


What commercial beer do you like?


This site below can be very helpful to understand the different styles and brands that are classified in that particular style. So you can look up a beer you like and know what style it is and also find others examples of that style to try. The reviews can also be very helpful in describing a particular style or beer.


http://beeradvocate.com/beer/style*Edited by: masta *


----------



## grapeman (Mar 4, 2008)

Possibly you should do a bit heavier beer if it is too light. Here is a description of it and it does say it is light bodied and smooth. 





Weizenbier


Wheat malt &amp; Hallertau hops make this recipe a summertime delight that is very easy to drink. Light body with a smooth aftertaste.


There are a number of heavier beers/ales you could do. I thought the Red Ale was very good. Lots of flavors from hops, yet not TOO strong. Then there are the new no boil kits George just started carrying that have the wort pre-made for you. 
http://www.finevinewines.com/prodbrewhouse.asp*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## grapeman (Mar 4, 2008)

Masta, that's funny. We both posted the same basic thing at the same time. Listen to Masta- He is the Beer Meister.


I had to find the link to the new Beer kits from the newsletter. I can't find them on the main web order page.*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## masta (Mar 4, 2008)

Here is some info I put together and great input from Dean on the new BrewHouse kits: 


http://www.finevinewines.com/Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=5363




Updates are coming....along with new tutorial that covers Brewer's Best and BrewHouse kits.*Edited by: masta *


----------

